# Cage help???



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK really struggling now but I do have my loan through so I am going to have to invest in a new cage unfortunately.

Am looking for one for 9 week old babies by the way!

Anyways have people had experience with the following cages? I know I would have to floor the wire ones with proper solid flooring. Any advice?

Ferret Rat & Chinchilla Cage All Metal - Extra Large on eBay (end time 31-Jan-11 16:50:55 GMT)

F22 Chinchilla Ferret Rat Three Storey Mammal Cage New on eBay (end time 12-Feb-11 23:01:33 GMT)

This is really bit much...but looks good and small bar spacing...

F22 Chinchilla Ferret Rat Three Storey Mammal Cage New on eBay (end time 12-Feb-11 23:01:33 GMT)


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

the 1st one will be a pain to clean as i used to have the 2 storey one and it stunk of pee and it went all rusty.

the 2nd and 3rd ones are the same ones.
i have seen this cage in a pet shop and a think the bar spacing woild be too wide but fine as they got bigger.

how many rats are u popping in the cage?
if its not many what about the new jenny KD ferplast cage from here
Rat Cages : Ferplast Jenny KD NEW DESIGN Rat Cage FREE DELIVERY : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Is this near you hun? (sorry if its not but you know what my geography is like) Preloved | large rat cage for sale in Stoke On Trent, Staffordshire, UK


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm not sure on the last two cages as I haven't seen them in person, so as blade100 stated the bar spacing might be too bag at the moment.
I would warn you off the first one, they are horrendous cages imo, they are a nightmare to clean and after a while will rust and the pee gets into the meta and just stinks


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I agree - I've got one of those first cages....it's now in bits hidden under the loft stairs  It's really awful.
I love the look of the second one but you'd probs have to mesh it.
That new Jenny looks lovely too.


----------



## Saria (Aug 26, 2010)

This may be a bit expensive but it's perfect for rats
Chinchilla or large rat cage 102 on eBay (end time 05-Feb-11 01:21:46 GMT)

The bar spacing is quite small.
It can be used for either birds or small animals, so you would need a few cable ties to fasten the openings for the bird bowls but other than that it's brilliant


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

blade100 said:


> the 1st one will be a pain to clean as i used to have the 2 storey one and it stunk of pee and it went all rusty.
> 
> the 2nd and 3rd ones are the same ones.
> i have seen this cage in a pet shop and a think the bar spacing woild be too wide but fine as they got bigger.
> ...


Ooh will look into that...it's 8 babies atm. Thanks for advice...didn't even think of the cleaning aspect.



thedogsmother said:


> Is this near you hun? (sorry if its not but you know what my geography is like) Preloved | large rat cage for sale in Stoke On Trent, Staffordshire, UK


Apparently 51 miles...though that was nearer me too! 



B3rnie said:


> I'm not sure on the last two cages as I haven't seen them in person, so as blade100 stated the bar spacing might be too bag at the moment.
> I would warn you off the first one, they are horrendous cages imo, they are a nightmare to clean and after a while will rust and the pee gets into the meta and just stinks


Thanks for warning...definitely not getting first one now!!



Argent said:


> I agree - I've got one of those first cages....it's now in bits hidden under the loft stairs  It's really awful.
> I love the look of the second one but you'd probs have to mesh it.
> That new Jenny looks lovely too.


I know...thanks for advice...i know the Jenny would be brill cos bar spacing is good too.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh damn it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry reread the original thread. This was meant to be the third link!!!!

BRAND NEW SAVIC FREDDY 2 MAX LARGE RAT FERRET CAGE! on eBay (end time 17-Jan-11 23:48:20 GMT)


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

:lol::lol:

Those cages are fab :thumbup:

Not had one myself but I've heard loads of good things about them


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> Those cages are fab :thumbup:
> 
> Not had one myself but I've heard loads of good things about them


I am such a dumbass lol! It does look great but would want two I think...ones for the girls. ARGH!! xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

niki87 said:


> I am such a dumbass lol! It does look great but would want two I think...ones for the girls. ARGH!! xx


How many you got to fit in again?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> How many you got to fit in again?


8 boys and 7 girls in another xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

Hmm tbh with you, it would probably be cheaper to get the F22 and mesh the sides. Unless you can find some cheaper freddy's, I'll have a bit of a look see and see if I can find any bargins


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Hmm tbh with you, it would probably be cheaper to get the F22 and mesh the sides. Unless you can find some cheaper freddy's, I'll have a bit of a look see and see if I can find any bargins


Awww thanks hun!! xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

Right I have managed to dig up some that you might be intersted in 

Rat Cage Midium Size on eBay (end time 19-Jan-11 19:29:34 GMT)
Not too sure on this one, but thought I'd add it anyway lol

Tall CHINCHILLA RAT DEGU CHIPMONK CAGE NCL59 on eBay (end time 22-Jan-11 14:24:05 GMT)

I don't know how far away Prescot is for you
Ferplast XL - Rat / Ferret / Rodent Cage. on eBay (end time 20-Jan-11 17:39:44 GMT)

Ferplast XL - Rat / Ferret / Rodent Cage. on eBay (end time 20-Jan-11 17:43:11 GMT)

Hope some of those are some help


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Rat Cage Midium Size on eBay (end time 19-Jan-11 19:29:34 GMT)


:scared: That damn cage is haunting me!! :eek6:

I got one given with a ham in it. Sold it. Then got it given again with a different ham. Then sold it again :lol:

Tis a horrid cage hun. The shelves are awful xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

srhdufe said:


> :scared: That damn cage is haunting me!! :eek6:
> 
> I got one given with a ham in it. Sold it. Then got it given again with a different ham. Then sold it again :lol:
> 
> Tis a horrid cage hun. The shelves are awful xx


Ahhh, I wasn't sure on it. Maybe I should buy it for you again, you obviously miss it :lol::lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Ahhh, I wasn't sure on it. Maybe I should buy it for you again, you obviously miss it :lol::lol:


:scared: noooooooooooooo i cant get away from it :eek6: :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Right I have managed to dig up some that you might be intersted in
> 
> Rat Cage Midium Size on eBay (end time 19-Jan-11 19:29:34 GMT)
> Not too sure on this one, but thought I'd add it anyway lol
> ...


Awww hun thank you so much!!!! Yeah the third and fourth is good....wonder if they would deliver if I was buying both.....will ask! Thanks!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

that is a hamster cage!

the 3rd and fourth are excellent and the freddy max cage niki is also an excellent cage!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

blade100 said:


> that is a hamster cage!
> 
> the 3rd and fourth are excellent and the freddy max cage niki is also an excellent cage!


Yeah that has been my fav so far


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I have just bought a cage!!!!! I feel wierd...cost £95!!! Not used to spedning that amount of money!

Anyways a special thank you to blade_100....I bought that Jenny KD you showed me...was better price and a bargain really...but same size as the Freddy Max...though without the accessories....but I don't need them. SOrry feel a bit giddy


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Blumin cages.. :lol: Thing of cleaning yes.. :lol: It takes me ages to wipe all the bars down on the outside of the cage.. I have to do each one.. and have the rats chasing my hand as Im cleaning them.. :lol: Its a tedious job.. 

Ive just used laminate as flooring in mine.. I just vacuum crumbs and things then wipe the shelves down.. :lol:

Ive got a parrot cage as my rat cage.. :lol: Picked it up in an aquatic centre..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> :scared: That damn cage is haunting me!! :eek6:
> 
> I got one given with a ham in it. Sold it. Then got it given again with a different ham. Then sold it again :lol:
> 
> Tis a horrid cage hun. The shelves are awful xx


I have it for my hams. I love it want more of them>..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

niki87 said:


> I have just bought a cage!!!!! I feel wierd...cost £95!!! Not used to spedning that amount of money!
> 
> Anyways a special thank you to blade_100....I bought that Jenny KD you showed me...was better price and a bargain really...but same size as the Freddy Max...though without the accessories....but I don't need them. SOrry feel a bit giddy


How Much you spend?????faints quick someone drop some Dr Pepper in my mouth..


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Where are you located Niki? I have a jenny cage in my shed thats been sitting in there for about 2 yrs and I dont plan on using it again. I would gladly give it to you if you are close by.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Freddy max is awesome!!!  I got mine for a reasonable.... erm.... £10 Singing: xx


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Oops, posted in the wrong thread, need sleep


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> How Much you spend?????faints quick someone drop some Dr Pepper in my mouth..


 £95...was supposed to be 159...down to 99.99 then with 5 off :lol:



Petitepuppet said:


> Where are you located Niki? I have a jenny cage in my shed thats been sitting in there for about 2 yrs and I dont plan on using it again. I would gladly give it to you if you are close by.


I am in Manchester? Yes please if possible...couldn't really afford a new one for the girls but they are only in a zz2 atm so they can't climb 



Paws&Claws said:


> Freddy max is awesome!!!  I got mine for a reasonable.... erm.... £10 Singing: xx


 I am not happy!!!!! 



PurpleCrow said:


> Oops, posted in the wrong thread, need sleep


Hope you slept hun!!! Bless!!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

thats great niki :thumbup:

glad i can be of help.

is this cage going to be while they are babies then are u selling them and keeping a few?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

blade100 said:


> thats great niki :thumbup:
> 
> glad i can be of help.
> 
> is this cage going to be while they are babies then are u selling them and keeping a few?


I really didn't want to sell them but I am really struggling with so many...might get easier as they get older I guess but am not sure I can keep them all. And if there are people who would love a pair then that might be best. But yes that is the idea.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

yeh cause that cage is really only big enougn for 4 rats,though fancy rat calculator says 5.

i wish i could take on more rodents but i have my syrians and then queenie my gambian pouched rat and her cage takes a lot of the lounge space up.

after my last 2 fancy rats and losing them to old age i don't think i could go through all that again.
they were only 2 yrs old when they died and they were such loving and friendly huge squishy boys we were so close.
i just hate the fact that they don't live long and beacuse rats are such intelligent loving animals it makes it harder.

but boy do i miss them,emile was such a naughty mischievious ratty alwalys up to no good,and remy was my huge squish who i could snuggle up with.
i loved there musky smell.mmmmmmmm loved it.

oops sorry for going on niki.
you make sure u enjoy every moment with all yours


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

blade100 said:


> yeh cause that cage is really only big enougn for 4 rats,though fancy rat calculator says 5.
> 
> i wish i could take on more rodents but i have my syrians and then queenie my gambian pouched rat and her cage takes a lot of the lounge space up.
> 
> ...


I know about the size thing...though they do seem to take a while to grow up fully so hopefully have a bit of time.

I am definitely enjoying them...they are all wonderful. The boys particularly are all up to say hi when I go in...is very cute


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

you need to post some more pics of them!


----------

